# Shipping from US to Spain



## RoyalBlue (Apr 10, 2016)

Has anyone found cost effective shipping for bringing items in from US (or UK for that matter)? 

Whilst in Qatar I used Aramex "Shop and Ship", this worked out to Eu2/lb which is very reasonable compared to normal DHL/FedEx charges. So far I haven't found anything comparable (Aramex doesn't offer Shop & Ship to Spain)

Regards


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

RoyalBlue said:


> Has anyone found cost effective shipping for bringing items in from US (or UK for that matter)? Whilst in Qatar I used Aramex "Shop and Ship", this worked out to Eu2/lb which is very reasonable compared to normal DHL/FedEx charges. So far I haven't found anything comparable (Aramex doesn't offer Shop & Ship to Spain) Regards


 It dependa on what you waint to ship. Keep in mind that you will need a customs declaration to state that you are only bringing personal items thus avoiding VAT tax. This form can be found and completed at any US consulate in Spain. Really good shippers will do this for you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

So much depends on what you want to ship and from where. We moved a whole load of stuff including some furniture. in all some 160 items (including very well packed (by the shippers) boxes for a very reasonable sum. We used Bekins and found them to be very good.


----------



## RoyalBlue (Apr 10, 2016)

This would be mostly small items, which I have found difficult to get here. For example:

- Orthoheel orthotic inserts; my wife has found these work well for her plantar fasciitis, the ones she has found here dont'work as well for her;
- Miscellaneous RC parts for my model airplanes, particular to the model I am repairing;
- Xbox controller adapter for PC so my son can use his XBox controllers on a PC; have looked everywhere for one here.

In my previous location, I could have send an 8"x 12"x 8"box weighting 1.5 kg for about Eu 22; the DHL and FedEx estimates I've gotten are Eu 150 which would push me to living without these items, until we make a visit to the US

Regards


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

RoyalBlue said:


> This would be mostly small items, which I have found difficult to get here. For example:
> 
> - Orthoheel orthotic inserts; my wife has found these work well for her plantar fasciitis, the ones she has found here dont'work as well for her;
> - Miscellaneous RC parts for my model airplanes, particular to the model I am repairing;
> ...


Unless you find somebody who is coming to visit and has spare baggage allowance or until you go stateside yourself, you are going to be managing without.

Try looking on Amazon.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

*May...*

I'll be in Spain at the end of May for a month.  I can bring small items with me from the states if that will help anyone.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

RoyalBlue said:


> This would be mostly small items, which I have found difficult to get here. For example:
> 
> - Orthoheel orthotic inserts; my wife has found these work well for her plantar fasciitis, the ones she has found here dont'work as well for her;
> - Miscellaneous RC parts for my model airplanes, particular to the model I am repairing;
> ...


It's generally going to be quicker, easier and cheaper to source whatever you can here. 

1) If you mean Orthaheel, they are made by Scholl and should be available (or obtainable to order) from a farmacia. 

2) Model making - _modelismo_ - is pretty popular here. Would these links be of use?
Tienda Online de Modelismo y Radiocontrol - TodoHobby - TodoHobby - Tienda de Aeromodelismo y radiocontrol
Tienda de Aeromodelismo especializada en radiocontrol, todo tipo de accesorio para el aeromodelismo., aviones rc, aeromodelismo rc, aeromodelismo helicopteros, drones, drones con camara, aeromodelismo fpv, drones wifi, drones fpv

3) I Googled it https://www.google.es/search?q=xbox+-+pc+adaptor&oq=xbox+-+pc+adaptor&aqs=chrome..69i57.8105j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 and various options came up, priced in €. You'd better take a look yourself as you might know better than me what you require!

I find that many shops are very helpful here and if they don't have what you require, will often find a way to obtain it for you. Good luck!


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

USPS International becomes EMS in the arrival country. _"Express Mail Service (EMS) is an international express postal service offered by postal-administration members of the Universal Postal Union (UPU)." _ No idea who handles EMS in Spain. I use it all the time for US to Thailand shipping because it's 1/3 to 1/4 the cost of UPS, FexEd, etc. EMS at Wikipedia

Second option are travel mules. I've never used them but know those who are pleased by the results. I've heard of Packmule, Airmule, PiggyBee, FillUpMyLuggage. Any sane person would have second thoughts about paying to be handed a package from a stranger who crossed a border. Each of the services built their operation to protect the recipient's money and responsibility for what's in the package.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dancebert said:


> USPS International becomes EMS in the arrival country. _"Express Mail Service (EMS) is an international express postal service offered by postal-administration members of the Universal Postal Union (UPU)." _ No idea who handles EMS in Spain. I use it all the time for US to Thailand shipping because it's 1/3 to 1/4 the cost of UPS, FexEd, etc. EMS at Wikipedia


In my experience anything handled by USPS takes ages, sometimes as long as six months to arrive. The worst one had been to Sri Lanka (it is next to Spain in the alphabetical list of countries) before getting here.

With UPS - they can't be bothered usually. They fail to deliver claiming all sorts of excuses such as address does not exist or no such number, etc whereas all other delivery services manage perfectly well.


----------



## RoyalBlue (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks. We've been working on the "buy local" angle, but some of the family members can be quite rigid and inflexible on their needs. They may find it useful to be less demanding in the future.

Regards


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> In my experience anything handled by USPS takes ages, sometimes as long as six months to arrive. The worst one had been to Sri Lanka (it is next to Spain in the alphabetical list of countries) before getting here.


USPS handles the shipment from origin until it reaches the foreign airport. In my experience those times have been reasonable. 

Next, Customs is responsible. Finally the EMS agent for the country takes over. In Spain, that's Correos. Package tracking shows where the slow parts are.


----------



## 2016expat (Apr 24, 2016)

I use Viabox. They only charge for the shipping (no monthly fees).


----------



## GreenGreen88 (Apr 22, 2016)

Wish I could help. I used fedex and because my father has a business account with them we got a MASSIVE discount. I think I shipped 5 boxes between 10-25 kg each and it only cost me about 100$ express shipping within a week. I was shocked. Maybe ask around if you have any friends in corporate positions if you can use their fedex account number!


----------

